# externel-fuse oder kernel fuse

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

die neue Version vom ntfs3g Modul will das fuse Kernel-Modul durch

ein fuse Modul ueber den Portage ersetzen.

Was sollte man jetzt am sinvollsten benutzen?

Das Modul vom Kernel weiterhin oder das externe Modul?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## mv

Da gibt es wohl ein Missverständnis: Das Kernel-Modul wird in jedem Fall benötigt.

fuse besteht aber neben dem Kernel-Teil auch aus einem Userspace-Teil. Diesen gibt es als eigenes Projekt, das natürlich in Portage ist. ntfs3g bringt aber merkwürdigerweise seine eigene Variante dieses Projekts mit. Sinnvollerweise benutzt man im Zweifelsfall natürlich das offizielle fuse-Projekt aus Portage; dies können dann auch noch andere Anwendungen wie beispielsweise encfs, unionfs-fuse, sshfs-fuse, oder zfs-fuse benutzen. Auf die "mitgebrachten" Sourcen sollte man nur ausweichen, wenn man mit den anderen Probleme bekommt.

----------

